# Mission hammr bow



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Used in excellent condition mission hammr bow in realtree camo pattern. Adjustable draw length from 17-29 inches and adjustable poundage from 16-70 pounds dependent on draw length. 

I bought this bow to rehab back into my hunting bow last spring after shoulder surgery. Includes a QAD hunter ultrarest I pieced together from parts on hand and apex 3 pin sight. 

$275 OBO in Akron/Canton area. No shipping. PM or text 330.819.9829. Thanks - Josh 





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Still up for sale, great bow for kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Bow is still for sale! $250 or best offer…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Still up for sale…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Somebody needs a bow, let’s sell this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

